# Flounder Giggin Charters



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

It's official. Capt. Chris with Bayside Guide Service now offers FLOUNDER GIGGING CHARTERS. 

I have a 15 ft Boston Whaler that is set up for comercial flounder gigging with a railing and 500 in the water lightsand controls on the front of the boat. I can run one person or maby one adult and one child. 

I also have an 18ft Scout flats boat that i can charte 2 adults and one child. This rig has a trolling motor and no railing. I have been in the charter buisness since 2001 and I am very good at what I do.

Please feel free to give Harbor View Marine or Outcast Bait and Tackle for referances.

Give me a call

Capt Chris
850 723 7889 cell


----------



## spannman (May 13, 2009)

what's your fee?


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

50 an hour 3 hour min.

Capt Chris
850 723 7889


----------

